# EIG Acquires Lowlife Fathi Said's Spam Friendly Operation Ecommerce Inc / IX Web Hosting



## DomainBop (Feb 19, 2016)

EIG has acquired one of the sleaziest web hosting outfits on the planet: Ecommerce Inc / IX Web Hosting.  Fathi Said and his band of scumbags at Ecommerce Inc are one of the most spam friendly hosts anywhere: currently ranked #7 on Spamhaus' Top Ten List.   Prior to founding Ecommerce Inc,  Fathi Said had another hosting company that screwed over 60,000+ customers in 2003  (WHT has some old threads and there is this blog: https://ixwebhostwarning.wordpress.com/tag/fathi-said/ ).  Ecommerce Inc brands include Ecommerce.com, IX Web Hosting, Cloud IX, and HostExcellence.


Ecommerce inc has been near the top of my shit list for awhile due to their very spam friendly operation which goes to great lengths to protect some of its big spammer clients...



> Total subscribers on platform were approximately 4.669 million, including approximately 72,000 subscribers from the IX Web Hosting acquisition completed during the fourth quarter.  See "Total Subscribers" below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





edited to add some humor: Fathi and IX WebHosting used to claim on their about us page that RAID0 was an "immediate backup solution"



> *We do not perform daily backups as many other providers do. We perform IMMEDIATE BACKUP. Imagine you have just put in all your free time to work on your website. Then suddenly, due to a server harddisk crash all your work is lost since your webhosts last backup is older than 24 hours! To assure that this will never happen to you, we always do *immediate* backups via RAID-0 and RAID-5 interfaces." http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=146198&p=1164997#post1164997*


----------



## mpkossen (Feb 19, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> To assure that this will never happen to you, we always do *immediate* backups via RAID-0 and RAID-5 interfaces.



LOL


He's not lying, I mean:



DomainBop said:


> We do not perform daily backups as many other providers do.



The order is just wrong.


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2016)

Ecommerce Inc / IX Web Hosting is one of the entirely worst shops out there.  Support seems moderately ESL (English as Second Language).  Stuff goes right over their heads and lousy resolution.


The joke they have posing as a control panel is enough to give anyone brain cancer.


EIG + Ecommerce Inc / IX Web Hosting = match made in hell.  I'll eat my popcorn and watch both of these clown shops implode.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 19, 2016)

drmike said:


> Ecommerce Inc / IX Web Hosting is one of the entirely worst shops out there.  Support seems moderately ESL (English as Second Language).  Stuff goes right over their heads and lousy resolution.



They have an office in Ukraine that handles a lot of the non-telephone support.   



> EIG + Ecommerce Inc / IX Web Hosting = match made in hell.



Match made in hell but EIG did acquire some valuable assets in this deal. Ecommerce Inc has a stockpile of 770,048 IPs (all IX Web Hosting and HostExcellence shared hosting plans include a dedicated IP address).   The ecommerce.com domain name is also worth $1 mill plus.


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2016)

@DomainBop were details of the detail made public yet?


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 19, 2016)

drmike said:


> @DomainBop were details of the detail made public yet?



The only info given was the 2 short mentions in their earnings release that I quoted in the first post.  Footnotes in the quarterly releases seem to be their preferred way of disclosing acquisitions recently.


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2016)

I noticed @DomainBop the disclosures in the earnings reports....  This will be interesting dollar amount for sure.


Ecommerce claimed to have their own datacenter build out too.  They had some on location staff and office workers, allegedly.  


Bunch of hiring ads here: https://www.linkedin.com/company/ecommerce-llc-


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 19, 2016)

The fact of the matter is EIG probably bought them for the IPS they alone. They know that eventually if those IPS are dirty now they can clean up because they are new owners of them. I have done this many times even with spamhaus and spamcop. If they keep them clean they know they will be able to turn them around for a profit. In the end that profit will likely negate the price they paid for the entire operation. 


They can bring in their own staff and move everyone to their own networks. No sense in keep the build out if there is one as it is a liability at this point. Consolidate it all under their umbrella and be done with it until it comes time to make your money off of it. This is how I would do it, but what do I know I am just some guy on some forum some place.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 20, 2016)

drmike said:


> Ecommerce claimed to have their own datacenter build out too.



11,000 square feet in Columbus









Their Yelp ratings have been amazingly consistent over the past 5 years: 23 ratings, all of them 1 star http://www.yelp.com/biz/ix-web-hosting-columbus


----------



## drmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Ecommerce / IX Web Hosting currently are at the top of Spamhaus SBL list:


https://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/ecommerce.com


Found 62 SBL listings for IPs under the responsibility of ecommerce.com


----------

